# Thunder and Lighting Storms



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Is it just me or does any one else feel a bit nervous during thunder and lighting because of their fish tanks. Especialy since their containers of water which conduct lighting plus theres electrical stuff in the water and I wouldn't want anything to happen to my fishies. 
I probably just worry to much lol


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

I've never really worried about it... I do worry about the power going out and my fish freezing to death though 0.0


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

The only thing that happens when the power goes out for me is my filters shut off lol. I woudnt worry to much about anything else happening. Unless you have other tanks with air pumps your other fish might need 24/7. We actually lost power here at my house today. The whole neighborhood went dark. Everything is back on now tho and we didnt lose any fish  i think youll be okay


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Dont think the lightning would be able to get inside your house and electrocute your fish :-D


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't worry about thunder and lighting storms. I've only had one lightning storm, and that was a few hundred miles away from my fish. I do worry about earthquakes though. We have a lot, and I don't want a fish tank to get smashed. 
I don't think that lightning can electrocute fish inside a house. So I hope that you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm scared of thunder myself, but the only real problem would be a power outage. I always have a lot of ski jackets and towels on hand to keep my tank warm- when I first set up my tank there were a lot of power outages.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I worry about earthquakes, too  Gotta look in to how I can secure my tanks...that's a LOT of weight to have smash to the floor.


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

SOMEONE FINALLY UNDERSTANDS!!
Lol sorry, I had to say that. I get EXTREMELY nervous during thunderstorms, not just because of the fish tanks, but because I have Lilapsophobia (fear of tornadoes). I'm not really afraid of the lightning and the power going out- our house has a generator anyway- I'm afraid of the fish going flying through the air at breakneck speeds. Seems kind of stupid considering our neighborhood hasn't had a tornado in decades, but it still freaks me out. I've found it's easier just to put all the fish in tupperware containers wrapped in towels and plastic wrap with holes in it, because then I can move it all to the basement quickly.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I worry about tornadoes! I've actually got a bunch of smaller containers out with holey lids poked in them near the fish tanks in case a tornado warning comes (i have an app on my phone that notifies me of any tornado warning near me!) Ironically, I don't live in an area prone to tornadoes anymore, but I lived in "tornado alley" in the US for 4 years, so I'm paranoid.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

The only reason why I worry about thunder and lighting storms is because when I was 6 or 7 my parents got me my first betta fish (a purple VT named Purples ) and my dad and I were doing a water change during one and didn't put a cover on the small container that was holding purples and he jumped out on to the table. He was only out of the water for about 10 minutes but thunder and lighting storms do make me nervous (although all my tanks are fully covered so I really don't know why I worry hahaha)


----------

